# Junco



## James (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fun pic James....  

What's he pecking on, I can't get anything around to peck on that stuff..suet?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks kinda like a granola bar. .45 if nothing is chewing on your stuff that just means you're not tryin hard enuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya, its a suet bar. This one is homemade. We had been buying the peanutty ones from WalMart, but they were always out so we bought some lard and a bottle of peanut butter and made our own. Just warmed up the lard and peanut butter then stirred in some cracked corn, oatmeal, flour, millet and sunflower seeds. They are eating it so I guess it must be OK. House Finches, Juncos, Downey Woodpeckers, Flickers, and Magpies are the birds coming to it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks James...I think I'll give that a try...I don't believe I've seen a Junco in this area..

btw....kinda cold this morning in Logan...what -24 with the wind chill? -10 at 8:30 am...Yikes....


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice pics . I been going thru the seed at my house . Juncos , finches , woodpeckers , sparrows and a lonesome dove so far .


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

.45 said:


> Thanks James...I think I'll give that a try...I don't believe I've seen a Junco in this area....


Hey 45 , I think all the juncos are at my house in Kearns . :lol:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the Oregon variety. They typically have the black head, brown back, pinkish sides, and two white tail feathers on each side of the tail. We have about 25 of them hanging out around here.


----------

